

Erle-brain, a Linux-based autopilot for making drones - vmayoral
https://erlerobotics.com/blog/erle-brain/

======
vmayoral
Erle-brain is a palm size Linux computer running Debian that includes 25+
sensors and allow you to build drones easily. It's the result of the work
performed during BeaglePilot project last summer in porting the APM autopilot
to Linux. We include a pre-flashed image with:

\- Linux 3.8 kernel compiled with the PREEMPT option (best results we measured
through BeaglePilot) \- Debian Wheezy file system \- ROS Hydromedusa \- mavros
ROS package \- APM running natively in Linux (and linked with ROS through
mavros) \- preconfigured daemons for launching everything automatically, WiFi
dongles support, etc.

Cheers!

